# ST224 Drain plug location



## WillieShoe (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a new ST224. There are dip sticks on either side of the engine. Which one is for oil? Where is the oil drain plug?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

On most machines nowadays, you will see usually 2 yellow fill plugs on the sides of the engine, as well as a dipstick for checking and filling. Oil caps are yellow and gas caps are red on most newer units.

If you are in here asking what is the oil check, I would suggest having someone to go over that machine with you, and it's operation.

The oil drain plugs are in the bottom of the engine block.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

If you have real dipsticks on either side and not just plugs use either one to put the oil in.

The oil drain on mine is a capped drain tube coming out the back of the engine base about 5 inches long extending out over the rear of the chassis. Yours might be a simple plug on either side of the bottom of the engine block.

If all else fails read the engine manual that came with the blower. If you don't have one they can be downloaded from Husqvarna or the manufacturer of the engine.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

WillieShoe said:


> I have a new ST224. There are dip sticks on either side of the engine. Which one is for oil? Where is the oil drain plug?


Post a picture if you can so we can tell exactly what you are talking about. 

As said above, you might be talking about the yellow oil plug caps. Both are oil. Those should be left along. Add oil through dipstick tube. The drain would be a metal cap or bolt at base of engine.


----------



## schmidtydog (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm currently servicing an ST224 that the owner had the same question about. Apparently some of these did not come with the extended oil drain tube out the back of the engine. There isn't even a plug there. The plug is at the base of the block on the side, between the mount bolt holes. It's a really terrible idea because to drain it there the oil gets all over the side of the machine and there is a hole for the oil to seep down into the transmission case as well. I'm looking for an extended oil drain kit, or just what pipe threads it has so I can prevent this problem in the future.


----------



## schmidtydog (Jan 6, 2021)

The first image is the side plug in the center to drain oil. The second two images show how there is no oil drain to the rear, and no extended drain tube in any spot. I'd like to find a drain tube to add to the side drain of the engine so it won't drain into that hole and down the side of the machine.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Similar to this


----------



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

Here's a great modification for a Husqvarna without the extended drain tube.

Husqvarna Oil Drain Solution


----------

